# sagging in a stand/dresser?



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok my 20g long tank is sitting on my dresser and ive been noticing that the dresser is sagging a bit you can fit a quarter under it with a little space (but couldnt get 2 quarters under it) i just used quarters since it was the easiest thing i figured i could use to give you all an idea of how much it is since i didnt have a tape measure and couldnt find it lol but if anyone could help me on this please do

thx!


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

i had a similar issue so i put a piece of wood on top of the dresser and below the tank.

unfortunately this means you'll have to practically empty your tank to do this. a pain in the ass, but one way to fix your problem. the extra wood will definately help redistribute the stress put on the tank when not put on a flat surface.

share if you have any other good ideas because while mine is effective, it's not practical.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

ok i dont know how good this would work actualy i doubt it would but my mom wanted me to put a towel under a couple of my tanks when i set it up so i didnt get water on the dresser lol but i dont think this could work like the wood would since its so soft? that or plexi glass i think i can get some of that stuff very cheap if not free and isnt plexi glass clear like glass? if so it could look a little better since it would be less visible maybe? just a few thoughts i had and sorry im tired but what do you mean by its effective but not practical?

what about some type of rubber... like the heavy duty sh*t like the rugs that are suppost to help you not slip on stairs/floors or whatever sorry if im not clear on what i mean but just think of a peice of very strong rubber

again sorry if im not to clear on this... not to sure how it works just a few thoughts i had

thx for the help


----------



## imachode (Jun 3, 2003)

what i meant by effective, but not practical... was that a piece of wood (say 1/2 inch or more plywood, or really anything) will work well in your situation. the only problem is that to put it under the tank, you'll have to practicaly empty out all the water first, and then of course deal with all the work that comes along with that.

i think the biggest concern is having the weight of the entire tank and it's contents nto be distributed equally across the bottom surface of the tank. taht will cause a significant amount of stress that the tank was likely not designed for, which could possibly lead to a bad situation.

a towel or even rubber likely will conform to the curve of the dresser and you'll still be dealing with the weight not being equally distributed. but of the two, a THICK rubber mat would be better than a towel.


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

lol ill just empty out all the water i can and leave the p's in there and have my bro pick it up while i slide it under there lol but i am thinking of moving it to this desk dont know how strong it is tho i mean it holds my computer+monitor and my tv and some other things but that stuff doesnt way nearly as much as the tank im pretty sure....


----------

